# Coeur d' Alene Cellars Viognier - FREE!



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

As promised, the next bottle of wine I have up for grabs, FREE, is a 2004 Columbia Valley Viognier made by Coeur d' Alene Cellars. It is completely "sold out," if that means anything. Here is the information I have on it:​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?05e5bc7d47.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?8a80b42c41.jpg

"Bright citrus and floral aromas of wisteria, jasmine and orange blossom surround a core of nectarine, apricot and peach fruit. With lots of complex fruit flavors, this wine is a wonderful expression of the fine art of wine."​
If this bottle of wine interests anyone, let me know, First come, first served.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

That's pretty cool on your part WMW.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, how much for shipping?


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually, that is a good question only because I do not think you can ship liquids through the US Mails? I will likely have to ship via UPS. For this first bottle, I will foot the bill for shipping thorugh UPS. I can't believe it will cost more than $5 to $10? Any takers? I have no idea if this bottle is any good or not, only that it is sold out.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> Actually, that is a good question only because I do not think you can ship liquids through the US Mails? I will likely have to ship via UPS. For this first bottle, I will foot the bill for shipping thorugh UPS. I can't believe it will cost more than $5 to $10? Any takers? I have no idea if this bottle is any good or not, only that it is sold out.


You usually want to ship it faster that US Mail as much of the country is still hot enough to toast wine if it sits for days in the heat. The thing to put on the package when asked to declare contents is "Grape Juice". It is very true and adroitly avoids any mention of it being an adult beverage.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you for the good advice on how to ship these items in the future. I guess none of the bottles I have gotten since the first high-end one are of much interest to anyone. I will save them up and give them away to a friend of mine from the SF Bay Area who visits periodically to take in the golf.

When, not if, I get another high-end bottle, after Andy exercises right of first refusal, then Mr. Wayfarer, and finally Mr. Kabbaz, it will be first come first serve. Andy provides this forum to us for free so he certainly deserves something in return as thanks. Mr. Wayfarer has just been kind, even when we vehemently disagree on something, and I greatly appreciate his respectful nature in that regard, at least toward me. Alex knows what he has done to assist me and it is also much appreciated.

In addition to the bottles of wine my wife brings home periodically, she also brings quite a bit of clothing articles that are left behind. I do not want to throw them away, especially when they are like new, in some cases, and quite nice. They do not really fall into the category of items I like to sell on Ebay, so I think I will start listing them here and anyone wanting them can have them for the cost of postage.

Currently, I have navy blue Sport Coat. This is a true sport coat, complete with gold-colored buttons, not an orphaned coat from a suit! It is a two-button, single rear vent, single breasted coat. It is made of 100% wool from the Italian wool producer, Bozzalla & Lesna, and is water and stain repellent. Made exclusively for the Nordstrom Classic Collections. It is in mint condition:

https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f11c392a5b.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?95ea383f47.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?474e0a7233.jpg​
https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?336ff74c48.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?8bea11d7c7.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?dc79893261.jpg​
https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?219d062117.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?84ca25dd7d.jpg​
https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?440796e0fa.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?bd8a79278f.jpg​
Tailored in the U.S.A. with Imported Fabric from Lanificio Bozzalla & Lesna ​
Coggiola Biella Italia​
Water and Stain Repellent​
True Navy Blue​
100% Wool​
Cupro Lining​
Marked Size: 43L​
Single Breasted Two-Button Front​
Four Button Cuffs​
Notched Lapel​
True Sport Coat with Gold-colored Buttons​
Single Rear Vent​
Three Internal Pockets​
Angled Chest Pocket​
Side Flap-Closure Pockets​

Chest: 46 inches​
Waist: 44 inches​
Sleeves: 26 inches​
Shoulders: 20 inches​
Length: 34 inches​
*FREE* to anyone who would like it, for the cost of postage, of course.​


----------

